# What happens if you are late starting after commencement notice



## Dee_2006 (4 Mar 2008)

Hi, just wondering if there are any implications from starting a few weeks after the 28 days of sending in your commencement notice?

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## mercman (4 Mar 2008)

If I am reading the Post correctly, you started your new job late ? Hope you're not looking for a promotion.


----------



## MugsGame (4 Mar 2008)

Do you mean a Commencement Notice for self-build property?


----------



## mercman (4 Mar 2008)

A Mystery Post !!


----------



## usual (5 Mar 2008)

I would have thought that it would be clear to most people that op was referring to self build,not employment,as it was posted in "homes and gardens"section.


----------



## mercman (5 Mar 2008)

So usual - no body has ever made a post in the wrong section ?


----------



## sydthebeat (5 Mar 2008)

Dee_2006 said:


> Hi, just wondering if there are any implications from starting a few weeks after the 28 days of sending in your commencement notice?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dee


 
nothing happens......

usually its only 14 days between sending in the notice and comencing, but theres no issues if you are late starting.


----------



## Dee_2006 (5 Mar 2008)

Thanks for your answer Sydthebeat,

Sorry perhaps I should have made it clearer!


----------

